# Patterning my shotgun.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok guys, this was the first time patterning my shotgun and I have a few questions. I'm using a benelli nova with an extended range patternmaster. I just wanted to get a general idea of my pattern between Federal 12 guage 3 in. 1 1/4 oz. 3 shot, 1400 fps and winchester xpert hi-velocity 3'' 1 1/8 oz. BB, 1550 fps. The BB had a decent pattern but the 3 shot had a better pattern with a lot more bb's. Out to 55 yards the 3 shot still had a pretty good pattern. What I was wondering is if the 3 shot would still be able to take down geese at that range or if the bb's are smaller and wouldn't have as much power? There was plenty of bb's that hit the circle though. Would Federal 3 in. 1 1/4 oz. 1400 fps 2 shot still have the same pattern as 3 shot but more knock down power? I was thinking of just going with 2 shot so I had more bb's and still a good pattern. Sorry about all the questions but I don't know a lot about it. 
Thanks.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

3 shot would probly work on decoying geese but i sure wouldn't shoot 55yds with them. i have patterned many shells, and it does not surprise me that you got a better pattern out of the 3 shot because they are slower loads. im my experiences 9 out of 10 times you will hold a tighter more consistent patter at long ranges with 1300-1400fps loads vs 1500+. if i was you i would go get a few differnt brands, shot size, and speeds and try them till you find a load with a shot size sufficient for geese at that range. i have also found that remington shells generally pattern better through the 6 different shotguns i have. it doesn't really matter if you pattern dove, turkey, goose, or pheasant loads they just seem to do better. they are a little pricier then most, but worth it for the pattern. these are just a few things i have experience through the years that maybe could help you. good luck


----------

